# Labs in today after 3 weeks of pellets



## JackAsserson (Feb 24, 2022)

What do y’all think


----------



## Send0 (Feb 24, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> View attachment 18796
> 
> What do y’all think


I'm more interested what your lab work looks like about 8-10 weeks into the pellets. I'd also like to see the full CBC and CMP panels.


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I'm more interested what your lab work looks like about 8-10 weeks into the pellets. I'd also like to see the full CBC and CMP panels.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 24, 2022)

I wonder what the advantage of pellets is over test undecanoate. 

It seems to me that the pellets are a lot more invasive.


----------



## GSgator (Feb 24, 2022)

How long do these pellets last and how long was it uncomfortable after getting them implanted ?


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 24, 2022)

GSgator said:


> How long do these pellets last and how long was it uncomfortable after getting them implanted ?


It was uncomfortable for probably a week, but I was active the entire time hiking and wading through creeks. Now I don’t notice it at all whatsoever. I think the duration is 5 months


----------



## Send0 (Feb 24, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> It was uncomfortable for probably a week, but I was active the entire time hiking and wading through creeks. Now I don’t notice it at all whatsoever. I think the duration is 5 months


Check to see what your levels are about 3 - 3.5 months in.


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Check to see what your levels are about 3 - 3.5 months in.


The doctor will be doing blood work every 5 weeks or so


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Check to see what your levels are about 3 - 3.5 months in.


Do you think my estrogen is too high atm? Doc never gave me anything for it


----------



## Send0 (Feb 24, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> Do you think my estrogen is too high atm? Doc never gave me anything for it


Do you have any E2 related side effects?


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Do you have any E2 related side effects?


Aside from obscene sugar cravings I don’t think so. Huge appetite , but I assume that’s just from the TRT.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 25, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> Aside from obscene sugar cravings I don’t think so. Huge appetite , but I assume that’s just from the TRT.


Then I'd say your E2 is fine. The E2 levels always have to be taken into consideration with anecdotal feedback.

I wouldn't be alarmed by 55pg/ml on my own blood work personally. I like to let my E2 ride as high as I can comfortably, and as long as I don't have symptoms.

Keep an eye out for E2 related sides over time. Chances are you will be fine, but it's always good to be alert on that sort of thing.


----------

